# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Hair replacement system cutting?

## davesmith

I have just bought a Hair Replacement System from an online retailer. Does anyone know of any hairdressers in the UK who can cut, style and adhesive it on?

----------


## grincher

depends where you can get to.

didnt the online retailer suggest or arrange for someone? can you ask them? Im sure its a frequent question.

My online supplier has a place I go to.

----------


## davesmith

I bought from a retailer not based in the UK, so they couldn't help. I'm in the West midlands, though happy to travel if needs be?

----------

